# iUSBport



## Flyboymulti (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't know if anyone can help me with this one. Don't believe it's the Ipad2's problem, but here goes. Just bot this iUSBport to hook up with my Ipad2 & a 250gbportable hard drive. First time hooking all togather per the directions and all was hunky dory. Was able to view all photos on the drive. A day later did exactly the same proceedure and would not hook up, kept coming up with the statement that it "couldn't connect to the server". My IPad still collects &sends e-mail just fine (including all the junk mail) & surfs the web fine also.

Does anyone have a similar issue and solution you would share with me? Thanks Lew


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you using an iUSBport HD, or mini model? I'm assuming it's a mini since you're using an external HD.
For the external HD you're attempting to connect to, iUSBport mini requires external power... Now this may be a silly question, but did you have it plugged in? What about your external HD? Does it require external power? Let me know. If this isn't causing the issue then I'll do my best to help you solve the problem


----------

